# Gentoo o ... ?

## Prus

Hola, soy nuevo, un gusto. Resulta, que quiero pasarme de Windows a una distribucion de Linux (nunca he usado Linux), porque no estoy conforme con su rendimiento.

Segun lei Gentoo, es una distribucion rapida, y se instala lo que el usuario quiere, eso me gusta.

Ademas tambien oi que es dificil, pero me gusta aprender y voy a ponerles toda las ganas para instalar Gentoo.

Ustedes, piensan que me conviene instalar Gentoo o probrar otra distribucion para alguien que no uso nunca Linux?. Gracias.

----------

## chakenio

Buenas, bienvenido al foro. Te diria, que lo hagas al 100%, va a ser hermoso conocer un sistema operativo nuevo, y aparte vas a conecer un Sistema Operativo, ya que antes solo usabas Windows  :Razz: . 

Te conviene muchisimo, eso si te digo lo que te van a decir todos, vas a tener que "estudiar" mucho, vas a tener que leer mucho y comprender lo que lees, pero a la hora de documentacion a Gentoo no la supera ninguna otra distro, todo lo que tenes que hacer, todo lo que te puede pasar tiene solucion .Y  esta escrita!!, no vas a tener que formatear, no vas a tener que reinciar la pc en casa instalacion, es algo completamente diferente, por mi +1 a que lo hagas jeje ^^.

Tambien quedate pensando que Linux no es Windows, y Gentoo no es Ubuntu.

Traduccion: Vas a sudar como un hdp, pero te juro que vale la pena.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *Prus wrote:*   

> Hola, soy nuevo, un gusto. Resulta, que quiero pasarme de Windows a una distribucion de Linux (nunca he usado Linux), porque no estoy conforme con su rendimiento.
> 
> Segun lei Gentoo, es una distribucion rapida, y se instala lo que el usuario quiere, eso me gusta.
> 
> Ademas tambien oi que es dificil, pero me gusta aprender y voy a ponerles toda las ganas para instalar Gentoo.
> ...

 

Como experiencia de aprendizaje te lo recomiendo.

¿Empezar con Gentoo? Eso depende de ti. Imposible no es, algunos lo han hecho sin experiencia previa con Linux. Si eres el tipo de persona que usa los manuales para algo más que equilibrar estanterías no deberías tener grandes problemas. Pero no es un sistema que se instale ni se pueda administrar a based de clic.

Si la velocidad es una de las razones principales, te comento desde ya que escojas otra distro. Gentoo no es más rápida (tampoco más lenta) que ninguna otra distribución de Linux. Todo va a depender del uso que le des, como configures tu entorno de trabajo y el software que uses. Por lo demás no deberías haber grandes diferencias con ninguna otra distro.

Aquí tienes el foro para lo que necesites, también existen listas de correo si las prefieres. En mi firma puedes encontrar un enlace a los manuales, que es la primera lectura obligada. La instalación manual es la recomendada, porque el instalador gráfico nunca funcionó correctamente. De todas formas, la susodicha instalación manual podrías considerarse como un curso acelerado de ingreso. Si no puedes con ella te va a ser realmente difícil mantener Gentoo en forma y libre de problemas.

Por lo demás, saludos y bienvenid@.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

 :Very Happy:  Bienvenid@ a Gentoo, si te dedicas a Gentoo estoy seguro de algo..... vas a aprender

Si necesitas ayuda el foro esta disponible.

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

te recomiendo que uses un live CD de cualquer distribucion, porque el minimla installer es bien aburrido.

como experiencia te digo que instale gentoo desde un knoppix, tb puedes usar el mismo liveCD de gentoo, para que minstras instalas escuches musica, o en las compilaciones te jueges un juego de cartas o algo por el estilo o mientras navegas

----------

## sirope

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Pues si vienes de Windows y solo acostumbrabas hacer ipconfig en el símbolo del sistema, diría que no..   :Shocked:  Al menos los casos que conozco de transiciones directo Win2-Gentoo eran personas que tenían algún conocimiento más profundo de Windows(no es mi caso) ... De lo contrario te recomendaría instalar primero por una distro fácil (ahora hasta te hacen el té, no como antes) mientras aprendes a hacer sudo, gpasswd, y usar init.d jeje, de preferencia una que tenga Compiz preinstalado porque cuando comienzas con Icewm te deprime y quieres pasarte a OS X, jaja LOL. Es el fenómeno composite, que taaaaantos usuarios atrae... Siento arruinar la fiesta, pero.. me parece que si comienzas con Gentoo, compilando OpenOffice 6 horas, no querrás volver a saber nada de Linux... Pero si tienes tiempo, estas aburrido, y quieres aprender, adelante! Y si te decides por Gentoo: handbook en mano! ¬¬ (valga la estupidez)

Bienvenido,

saludos!

----------

## demostenes

Espero y deseo que consigas instalar tu gentoo, ¡ánimo, no te eches para atrás!   :Twisted Evil: 

Pero te garantizo... ¡horas de lectura, y más horas de aprendizaje del bueno -el que cuesta a uno mismo!

Bienvenido, Prus.   :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenid@ al foro, ¡ánimo!.

No cre que pueda aportar nada a lo que ya se ha dicho, solo doy un empujoncito moral.   :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me anoto.. Creo que la mejor salida a esta consulta es utilizar una distro mas facil para conocer un poco mas de Linux antes que meterse a hacer 4000 cosas sin comprenderlas. 

Te aconsejo te tires por un Sabayon, un OpenSuse tal vez, Mandriva? Algo como eso. 

Que hardware tenes?

----------

## afkael

mirá.. hay usuarios de linux que entienden como estereotipo de winusers a ese que se le abre una ventanita diciendo "quieres instalar el último virus en tu pc?" o "Megan Fox te a agregado al MSN deseas aceptarla?" y le dan en aceptar... y en alguna medida los hay, pero esos son, por lo general, gente sin interés en la informática pero que se ven obligados a utilizarlar la pc por trabajo o por ocio pero sin interés de indagar más alla de ello...

Ahora, si no es tu caso, si te gusta la informática, te intereza aprender más de ella y crees que gentoo es la distro que buscas.. entonces no hay razón para no hacerlo...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Yo también pase directo de WinXP a Gentoo (y ni tenia idea que en windows se pudiera hacer ipconfig), y tengo como meta convertir el disco que hoy todavia ocupa WinXP en mi partición /home!!!

Me costó muchisimo, no porque fuese dificil.. sino porque me resistia a leer, es gracioso que al releer mis propios posteos anteriores y veo como me recomendaban leer tal o cual capítulo y tercamente me resistia a hacerlo.. cuando tan claramente se detallaba la soluciones en dichos documentos..

Tampoco es que ahora sea un experto en linux, ni estoy cerca de ello, pero (en ocasiones) puedo resolver por mi mismo los problemas que se me presentan y es realmente satisfactorio el haberlo conseguido..

Digo que si "crees que gentoo es la distro que buscas" porque no es mejor ni peor que ninguna otra (ni tampoco que windows), sólo es una cuestión de gustos, de tiempo, de necesidad..

Si dispones de poco tiempo para hacer la instalación, entonces gentoo no es una opción para ti. Si buscas velocidad.. es una opción válida como todas las otras al fin y al cabo todas las distros linux son linux (aunque yo buscaria alguna distro de origen Jamaiquino   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )..

El punto fuerte de gentoo es la personalización.. no encontrarás algo de lo que no puedas deshacerte o no puedas tener.. en alguna medida gentoo es un hacedor de distros a tu gusto y necesidad.. sin embargo, si esa distro ya existiera y no quieres perder tiempo, lo mejor es que te hagas con ella..

Saludos y Bienvenido..

----------

## ekz

Bienvenid@ al foro y al mundo de GNU/Linux

También puedes revisar este "test", que a base de preguntas recomienda distribuciones de GNU/Linux:

http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php

Ya has dado el primer paso, que es sentir curiosidad por GNU/Linux y querer probarlo o cambiarte a él  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Bienvenido  :Wink: 

Poco tengo que añadir a lo ya dicho así que sólo comentaré un poco mi historia personal. La primera distro que traté de instalar fue precisamente gentoo, y, con el handbook en mano, la instalé sin ningún problema, pero no me funcionaba el sonido, hice todo lo posible y al final pensé que no estaba preparado para gentoo e instalé ubuntu, (al final resultó ser un problema del hardware de mi antiguo PC) pero el problema con ubuntu con la que estuve algunos años fue su rigidez, me sacaba de quício no poder tener las cosas como yo quería, en cierto modo me recordaba a Windows, así que decidí volver a los origenes, y desde hace medio año ya, aquí estoy, disfrutando de un OS que tiene todo lo que yo quiero que tenga y como yo quiero que lo tenga.

Ahora sólo queda que tú mismo decidas qué quieres, ánimo  :Wink: 

----------

## Prus

Muchisimas gracias a todos, por sus respuestas.

Resulta, que pude instalar Gentoo, demore mucho tiempo, pero no importa.

Bueno resulta que con el CD de Gentoo internet me funcionaba de 10, pero ahora que lo tengo instalado no anda :S. Esta configurado por DHCP.

----------

## afkael

mucho tiempo?.. demoraste un día..

deberias comentar qué instalaste.. hiciste una instalación manual o de instalador?, si fuese manual.. lo hiciste con genkernel o configuraste al kernel a mano?, tienes entorno gráfico?, qué te dice ifconfig?..

En el archivo /etc/conf.d/net debieras tener:

Si tienes un servidor dhcp:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Si no:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
```

claro que devieras poner tus datos..

Por cierto... aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4

----------

## sirope

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Bienvenid@ al foro y al mundo de GNU/Linux
> 
> También puedes revisar este "test", que a base de preguntas recomienda distribuciones de GNU/Linux:
> 
> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
> ...

 

^^ Ese test, poco le falta para preguntarte.. ¿Qué distro es la que más le gusta? Algunas cosas son muy obvias, como si prefieres RPM o DEB... Pero hazlo, tal vez te sugiera algunas distros que quieras considerar.

El problema de la red también lo tuve... Había configurado todo como decía el handbook, pero olvidé instalar dhcpcd ¬¬

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

Si no sabes si está instalado puedes verlo con emerge -s dhcpcd.

En mi caso, no estaba instalado, tuve que volver a bootear el LiveCD, montar las particiones de nuevo y hacer el chroot para instalarlo.

Lo mejor será que postees el error que te da al arrancar. Si no te da ningún error, tal vez net.eth0 no esté agregado al runlevel.

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

saludos!

----------

## Txema

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Bienvenid@ al foro y al mundo de GNU/Linux
> 
> También puedes revisar este "test", que a base de preguntas recomienda distribuciones de GNU/Linux:
> 
> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
> ...

 

Pues la verdad es que me parece que está lleno de topicazos ese test ^^"

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo: Puede no ser adecuada por:
> 
> Apropiada para usuarios más experimentados

 

Todo porque he seleccionado nivel Avanzado, en lugar de Experto, ¿como no soy un experto no soy capaz de hacer funcionar Gentoo? menudo topicazo macho.

----------

## ekz

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo: Puede no ser adecuada por:
> 
> Apropiada para usuarios más experimentados 
> ...

 

En su tiempo también me pasó eso, así que mejor asumí que era un experto   :Cool:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  jajjaaja XD

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

jejeje, no me considero experto (aunque mis amigos sí   :Cool:   ) y mucho menos un Gurú como aparece debajo de mi nick, pero no necesité de ningún test para saber que Gentoo era la distro que me venía al pelo. Constato que también vengo de Debían después de muchos años con ella, y ahora ya ni la instalo, con Gentoo realizo todo lo que necesito en servidores y escritorio tanto en el trabajo como en casa.

Sobre el tiempo que se pierde en compilar, me parece bla, bla, bla y más bla, si lo comparo con los quebraderos de cabeza que me daban las actualizaciones y sobre todo los dist-upgrade de Debian y similares. Ese tiempo lo he invertido y lo invierto ahora en compilar y documentarme para mejorar, osea, tiempo bien invertido y no reparando historias muy cerradas en la configuración.

Que no se me mal interprete, considero a Debian una gran Distro y reconozco que sin ella el mundo GNU/Linux no sería lo mismo, lo que digo es solo la opinión de un pequeño administrador de sistemas con los típicos problemas para administrar el tiempo que dedica en cada equipo. Y con Gentoo es como mejor vivo. Por supuesto que para llegar a esto me ha tocado aprender mucho, pero eso no es malo, por lo menos no en mi tierra.

En cuanto al famoso downtime de libexpat, tampoco fue para mucho, me pasó en casa y tardé lo que en volver a recompilar la ristra de paquetes, en los servidores no actualicé hasta que tenía todo el proceso perfectamente estudiado. Había mucha información en los foros al momento de la actualización, desde ese momento revdep-rebuild -p forma parte de mi día a día.

----------

## i92guboj

Cambiemos "eres un experto?" por "sabes leer un manual?" y todo irá como la seda :p

Jeje, la verdad es que los tests de ese tipo no sirven para nada. Para el novato franco el resultado va a ser siempre Ubuntu, y si va buscando una minidistro va a ser Puppy. Para el novato que se cree experto siempre va a ser SuSE... para qué molestarse en tests... Los resultados se conocen de antemano.

----------

## gringo

a la gente que quiere saber de que va linux siempre le recomiendo lo mismo : bájate un livecd ( el que sea) y miras a ver de que va esto de linux y si te sirve para algo. Así sólo tendrás que tocar el disco duro en caso de que de verdad tengas interés en instalarlo.

Otra solución es que uses vmware o algún programa como ese.

saluetes y bienvenido a linux  :Smile: 

----------

